# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  بخصوص كتاب منار السبيل وشروحات زاد المستقنع ..

## المقدسى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخوة الحنابلة من تفضلون لطالب العلم الراغب في دراسة المذهب الحنبلى كتاب منار السبيل شرح دليل الطالب أم متن الزاد والحواشى عليه كالروض الربع والسلسبيل , وهل صحيح أن منار السبيل أقرب في مسائله للمذهب الحنبلى من الزاد الذي يقال أن كاتبه خرج كثيراً عن إختيارات المذهب ..؟؟

ولكم جزيل الشكر .

----------


## بدر السبيعي

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
انصحك بدراسة كتاب دليل الطالب ثم شرحه او الزاد او غيرهما وذلك لوضوح عبارته ولانه على الراجح من المذهب واقصر من الزاد

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

بحسب ما سمعت من المشايخ:
منار السبيل أيسر من الزاد وأقل منه مسائل.
لكن صعوبة الزاد وكثرة مسائله هي التي تخرج طالب علم.

----------


## جمال سعدي

متن خوقير المكي

----------


## ذو الهمة

سمعنا من الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله مرارا ثناؤه على متن الزاد ، وأنه هو الذي يخرج طالب العلم ؟
وحسبك بالشيخ مثنيا ، وهو الذي عالج الفقه وعاركه !!!

----------


## أبو ياسر الجهني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الفاضل أنصحك بكتاب ( المدخل إلى زاد المستقنع ) لشيخ السلفي سلطان العيد من مباحث الكتاب مقارنة بين الزاد والدليل .
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

الأخ الفاضل ..  
أرجو أن أقرب إليك ترتيب ما ذكره الإخوة وزيادة . 
كتاب " الدليل " أقصر وأيسر عبارة من " الزاد " ، فهو أنسب لـ " المبتدئ " في الفقه ، وهو ليس يسيرا كالماء ، بل هو " أيسر " من الزاد . 
لذا ، دل الشيخُ " يوسفُ الشبيليُّ " المتفقهَ الحنبليَّ إلى دراسة " الدليل " وشرحه " المنار " ، ثم دراسة " الزاد " ، والتدرج في شروحه . 
والأمر - على كل حال - واسع ، فيمكنك البدء في الزاد مباشرة ، على أن تتدرج في الشروح ؛ فالأمر - أيا كان المنهج - يتوقف على همة الطالب وقوته . 
وأفيدك ببعض ما أفادني به الشيخ " أبو مالك العوضي " - جزاه الله خيرا - في رسالة قبل عام إلا قليلا .. 



> لست أهلا لجواب هذا السؤال، فلعلك تسأل أهل العلم.
> والذي سمعته من شيوخنا أنهم يتدرجون في متن واحد بشروح متعددة، فمثلا تختار متن الزاد أو الدليل، ثم تبدأ بشرح مختصر جدا عليه يحل العبارات ويبين المراد منها باختصار، ثم بعد ذلك يُعاد الأمر بشرح أوسع، ثم مرة ثالثة يعاد مع التفصيل والاستقصاء.
> وسبب هذا أن معظم المتون الفقهية تتقارب في حجمها وصعوبتها، فدليل الطالب وزاد المستقنع متقاربان، وكذلك مختصر الخرقي وعمدة الفقه.
> وبعضهم يفضل البدء بأخصر المختصرات.
> والله أعلم.


وعن شروح الزاد ؛ للتدرج في مذاكرتها : 



> من الشروح المختصرة (كلمات السداد على متن الزاد) للشيخ فيصل بن مبارك.
> ومن الشروح المتوسطة (السلسبيل في معرفة الدليل) للشيخ صالح البليهي.
> ومن الشروح المطولة [نسبيا]:
> - الروض المربع وحاشيته لابن قاسم.
> - الشرح الممتع لابن عثيمين
> - شرح الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي


والله أعلم ..

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

للفائدة : 
بعض الفروق بين زاد المستقنع و دليل الطالب
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=187104
-

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

ابدا بمنار السبيل
ثم الزاد مش شرح الشيخ فوزان المختصر

----------

